
Ask HN: How to Build a Career as Machine Learning Engineer? - __bee
I am a software engineer, who is  involved in building (backend) data products (from building ETL, data-warehousing, scaling DB, .. etc).<p>My question to those who work in big companies and applied research labs, do engineers need to have MSc&#x2F;PhD in Artificial Intelligence&#x2F;Data Science to grow in the company.<p>I am not a data scientist, I am interested more into enabling Machine Learning in production (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.oreilly.com&#x2F;ideas&#x2F;becoming-a-machine-learning-engineer).<p>What are you recommendations ?
======
bjourne
If you already know programming, you can learn the basics of ML in a month.
TensorFlow, Keras, PyTorch, etc, makes it super simple to build deep networks
and you don't need any advanced math. That's where I would start. Also see the
Stanford ML courses:
[http://cs231n.stanford.edu/](http://cs231n.stanford.edu/)

~~~
__bee
I think I am able to develop end-to-end ML projects. However, my question was
about building a career in this space, how to move from junior to senior, from
senior to being an expert in the field.

